# New to Utah



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all! I am still pretty new to Utah, I came here in 2017 after getting bogged down in a divorce so I am just now resurfacing and getting back to things. I love to do Upland! I have been doing it in Idaho though the last few years since I don't even know where to start here. I am in Davis County, could anyone recommend sites? I know people tend to guard their spots, you don't have to tell me specifics, just general areas, I have OnX, and don't care what birds I am chasing as long as I get to chase. You don't have to share specific birds like I said, maybe just a quick "I've had luck over here..." 
Before moving away, I used to hunt out West of Utah Lake. Now that is houses!!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

West Mountain south of Lincoln Beach holds chukars as does the north end of the Stansburys. I’ve also heard them on the south end in the Willow canyons. Oh yeah, lots of quail in my neighborhood in Holladay too!!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

If you are familiar with Idaho I would hunt there. Much better upland hunting.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Buckfinder said:


> If you are familiar with Idaho I would hunt there. Much better upland hunting.


Very true, my wife is just complaining about the time I put in and the ever increasing Idaho License Fees. I just wanted to find a few places closer to me that I might be able to do.


----------



## CarolClark (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome to this nice forum


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Do you have dogs? Hunt the high mountains east of I-15 for grouse, hunt the high mountains west of I-15 for chukars. It's just that easy!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

CarolClark said:


> Welcome to this nice forum


You have a lot to learn


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Do you have dogs? Hunt the high mountains east of I-15 for grouse, hunt the high mountains west of I-15 for chukars. It's just that easy!


Sounds easy enough.


----------

